# A cool website: emotional pain relief



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I thought this was pretty good.







http://www.lollie.com/painrelief.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Where do you get these good sites???? I love the words given there....and I skipped around to the other pages! The photos are beautiful! Think I'll go and carry out some of those suggestions right now! Thanks for sharing. Hope others take a peek as well...It is well worth it! An emotional boost and shot in the arm. Thanks Eric, for all the things you do and share for us!!!







www.ibsaudioprogram.comwww.healthyaudio.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Marilyn, I thought it had some good tips and insight.







I think refocus is a really good one.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

